# Psalms of David Chronology



## Leslie

Does anyone have a chronology of the psalms of David and/or a list of his psalms and the circumstances under which each was supposedly written? I realize that such a list would be conjecture but it would, nevertheless, be helpful, even if in some cases mistaken.


----------



## bookslover

Leslie said:


> Does anyone have a chronology of the psalms of David and/or a list of his psalms and the circumstances under which each was supposedly written? I realize that such a list would be conjecture but it would, nevertheless, be helpful, even if in some cases mistaken.



Conjecture? All the psalms of David - and, for some, the circumstances under which they were written - are those psalms so designated in the Book of Psalms. There are 73 of them.

Now ask us something hard!


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell

William Binnie, in the 19th Century preacher, wrote a great book on the theology and history of the Psalter. It is available at Solind Ground Christian Books, as well as Google Books. See the post below. 

William Binnie - The PuritanBoard


----------



## Leslie

bookslover said:


> Leslie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a chronology of the psalms of David and/or a list of his psalms and the circumstances under which each was supposedly written? I realize that such a list would be conjecture but it would, nevertheless, be helpful, even if in some cases mistaken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conjecture? All the psalms of David - and, for some, the circumstances under which they were written - are those psalms so designated in the Book of Psalms. There are 73 of them.
> 
> Now ask us something hard!
Click to expand...


I know which psalms are the psalms of David, it's the link with the narratives in 1 Samuel that's the problem. My wording of the question wasn't ideal, but that's nothing new. The only time the internet isn't painfully slow is in the wee hours and it's hard to be articulate then.


----------



## py3ak

My own tentative opinion is that all Psalms not labelled otherwise are Davidic unless this is clearly impossible. The citation of Psalm 2 as a Davidic Psalm in Acts 4, and Psalm 95 in Hebrews 4, when there is no title attributing it to David, points me in this direction.

As far as sorting them out chronologically, unless the title of the Psalm gives a pointer, or there is an echo of the language of the Psalm in the narrative, I think it's probably all speculative.


----------



## James Caldwell

This has been profitable for me

http://www.olympiabp.net/Documents/Bible Reading Plan.pdf


----------

